

Ask HN: Please review our site and provide feedback - youngdev

Yesterday after fighting fires for hours and number of coffee cups, we finally launched (http://jackpotbuddy.com). Please review the site and provide your feedback. I'm looking for:<p>1. What you think of the idea
2. Does the information on landing page describes the idea
3. What do you think of the UX (you'll need to signup :))
4. What do you think of the design
5. Anything else we could improve on.<p>Thanks a lot in advance.
======
VuongN
Congratulations on launching. The UI looks good, but I do have some comments:

1) The time counter, it flashes. Very distracting. I see you're using a plugin
for it. Just have the background stays the same and change opacity of the text
instead.

2) Facebook and Twitter links next to the signup/signin button can be
confusing as social authentication. Perhaps you could move it down to the
footer or above the Facebook friends/like box.

Congrats again and good luck.

~~~
youngdev
VuongN, Thanks for taking the time to provide great feedback. We'll fix it
tonight.

------
eranation
It would help me to sign up and join if I would have seen an explanation of
how it works and why it's free, I'm a sceptic, besides that one thing bothered
me, the bold text ("Jackpot Buddy is a ...") is too long for a title, I would
play with different font sizes and build a title + subtitle (e.g. first
paragraph as is, and second, starting with "Join thousands" as not bold +
italics + smaller font)

Interesting idea, I will follow

~~~
youngdev
Eranation, Thanks a lot for your feedback. We are working on creating a video
on how to play and talk about the idea. I will also fix the text and do A/B
with different headline. Stay tuned for a video coming soon on home page.

------
reiz
UI looks OK. I like the idea. But if everybody is playing for free, who is
paying the lottery? How is the business model?

The Forum and the Blog looks ugly. Don't take it personal. That's just my
opinion. I would customize that, so that it looks more like the rest of the
page.

~~~
reiz
I just realized that the "Community" and "Blog" link in the main navigation
are both linked to the "Forum". Is that by purpose? Or a bug?

~~~
youngdev
It is a bug and we are working on it. Community will be forums and blog will
be wordpress blog. We

------
youngdev
Clickable: <http://jackpotbuddy.com>

------
yashchandra
what is your business model? the landing page seems fine but are you saying
that we sign up for FREE and can win a lottery pool ?

~~~
youngdev
Thanks for the feedback. Each week we will buy lottery tickets and start a
lottery pool for everyone to join. If our lottery ticket is a winner, then any
price we get will be equally divided between the members who have joined the
group.

